# What's going on with my viv?



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

So last week, I got supplies for a new build, and I boiled a cocohut and a big seed pod before adding the cocohut to my new viv and the seed pods to my established one. The seed pod started to mold, but I expected that, so I wasn't worried. 

Wednesday morning, I fed my established viv and the frogs were up high in the viv, which is unusual for them, especially for 8 am. 

That night when I got home, the frogs were nowhere to be seen, and there were flies everywhere from the morning. Again, very unusual. Temps were between 72-80, so I don't think heat affected them at all, but it smelled a little sweet. I let them be for a while.

Last night I picked up the seed pod, and the bottom was covered with isopods. The surface was splotched with white mold and small orange asci. What really concerned me, though, is that there were tiny, basically imperceptible parasites of some kind. I literally can't even see them, it's just that the tips of things were moving like worms. The moss around it had each tip moving as well. 

I kind of freaked out and tore up all the moss and took out all the rocks in the viv. I was able to locate 3/4 frogs on the bottom level of the viv, on the opposite side of the seed pod.

I'm so sorry this is so detailed!

My question is, *what are these worms*? Taking pictures is pointless, because they're so small you can only tell they're there because of their movement. 
*Will they hurt my frogs, should I move them? Will the cocohut I boiled with the seed pod have the same parasites, or were they just always there, and are now just thriving because of the decomposition? *

*Also, could I have CO2'd my frogs because of the intense decomposition?* I'm afraid I really sped up the process by boiling it.

The pod is out for now and wrapped up in two bags, and most of the moss was replaced by leaf litter.

Any help on this subject would be great, I really appreciate it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow I don't know what to make of it. Has it settled down in there and the frogs back to normal now? Can you post a pic of the tank, even though we won't be able to see the worms?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

The mold growing on the seed pod is normal. All of the microfauna you are finding on the molded seed pods were likely already present in your substrate and have congragated on the new food source you've provided. If you were to leave the seed pod another couple days, the mold would likely all be consumed and the microfauna dispersed. You are probably seeing nematodes and mites along with the more intentional microfauna (iso's and sprintails).

Parasites require a host to feed off of. There is nothing in what you've mentioned that suggests anything is parasitic.

I would not expect the frogs hiding for a day as any indication of problems. You mentioned there are flies crawling all over....this alone will keep the frogs in hiding.

Kevin


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I tore things out last night, and I did not see them this morning. I'll take a picture when I get home tonight.

I know the mold is normal and the isopods were introduced by me, but I had never seen them until now, which made me worried that it was decomposing too fast and poducing too much CO2

The frogs have been hiding for three days now. I know, frogs hide, but it's a very sudden change of behavior for my particular frogs, which is why I'm worried.

What leads you to believe the flies would make them hide? These are southern variabilis, and the entire time I've had them, they always come out for flies and devour them before I head to bed. I gave them their typical amount of flies Wednesday and this morning I could still see them (not all, but I don't know how many are hiding/have escaped).

You're right, I did jump the gun in calling them parasites, but I'm wondering if they could potentially harm my frogs.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

The worms are probably my free living nematodes or some other harmless worm. If your tank is at all ventilated, I wouldn't be concerned about co2 build up. 

As far as your frogs hiding suddenly, has there been a change in weather where you are?


----------

